# Wie bekomme ich diesen Effekt hin?



## fred_bb (3. November 2005)

Meine Frage:

Wie bekomme ich den Effekt hin, damit es so ähnlich aussieht, wie in den Schriften. (Das Bild habe ich angehängt)

Ich möchte eine saubere Schrift/Form verkratzt, verwischt, ... aussehen lassen.

Kann ich das (evtl. mit Plugins/Filter) in Illustrator machen oder geht das nur in Photoshop. (Und danach wieder in Vektoren umwandeln? 

Gruß Fred


----------



## Meccan (3. November 2005)

Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach!

  Wie du ja sehen kannst. Du nimmst dir einen Text
  und dann legst du diese besondere Schriftart eben in weiß drüber.
  Die Schriftart hat eben diese komischen krizzel.


  Zur info die Schriftart ist Allied Engine LUBED


  MFG Carl


----------



## fred_bb (3. November 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Diese ist eine Allied Engine LUBED ist eine komerzielle Schrift. Gibt es da auch eine ähnliche freie Variante?

Gruß Fred


----------



## gavanaa (4. November 2005)

Das hat mich auch schon länger interessiert!

Das mit den Strichen ist eine ganz gute Idee, aber man bekommt nicht ganz so detailiert den Effekt hin, da man damit die "überflüssigen Striche" um die Buchstaben herum nicht erstellen kann.


----------



## Meccan (5. November 2005)

ähm aber das ist auch kein problem:

Du darfst halt die Striche nicht in weiß druber legen sondern in schwarz drunter lege
und 'STAUN' da sind dann auch deine außeren Striche!
Ist zwar eine etwas größere Fummelei und bracuth auch geschickt aber si geht es


UND Das ist und wäre alle mal besser als der Basket Font

MFG Carl


----------



## gavanaa (5. November 2005)

Meccan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm aber das ist auch kein problem:
> 
> Du darfst halt die Striche nicht in weiß druber legen sondern in schwarz drunter lege
> und 'STAUN' da sind dann auch deine außeren Striche!
> ...



Hört sich aber nach mühsamen pingelichen arbeiten an ^^


----------



## Meccan (5. November 2005)

ich habe ein mal das alphabet so mühsam durchgearbeitet und habe jetzt eine schöne
zeknirschte schrift!!

OHNE FLEIß kein PREIS  

MFG CARL


----------

